

How Copyright Laws Keep E-Books Locked Up - JumpCrisscross
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/how-copyright-laws-prevent-easy-sharing-of-e-books-a-961333.html

======
robobro
Greed/pride -> copyright -> DRM/uneven limitations -> unhappiness for the
work's largest audience.

HDD space is not as scarce a resource as ink, paper, etc.

Copying of digital information is not as costly as the copying of physical
information.

What's the "news"? Did I miss something? People are kind of beating a dead
horse with the whole "DRM sucks, piracy is cool, free software is kick ass"
thing.

~~~
userbinator
Agree that it's not really news; Stallman predicted this 17 years ago:

[http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-
read.html](http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.html)

------
ASneakyFox
I feel like this is a sign that books are on the verge of extinction.

~~~
dcc1
Its traditional publishers that are on the verge of extinction, Amazon is
putting them out of business by providing a better publishing platform

